# MY14 GT-R - Impressions



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Had a good look at an MY14 GT-R in the new Vermillion Red colour today at Glyn Hopkin in Romford as they'd borrowed one from Nissan HQ as the demo cars have not arrived yet.










It's not as bright as I was expecting, certainly nothing like the press photos.
Kind of a medium metallic red that really comes alive in the sun when the gold flake looks really good.

They have finally sorted out the suspension too.
While I didn't drive it the comfort on the road was very good, certainly noticably better than the MY11 upgraded suspension cars and with this I can't see any reason why you'd change for the Litchfield kit set up. It's close.

This car also had the red premium interior (£3,500 extra) and to be honest I just wouldn't.
It's more brown than red and it's too expensive for an optional interior trim.
The only real benefit is you do get a set of nicely trimmed back seats too, like the fronts where the stock interiors have quite basic back seats.










Overall, very nice looking car.
Maybe it doesn't even need a lairy wrap as it the sun it looks great...










Was I impressed?

Yes, I just put down a deposit. :chuckle:


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

looks good.
A trip to middlehursts tomorrow then I think


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice, sligjhtly (well, very) jealous


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice colour !!! Shame about the interior


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Love the colour! Congrats!


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Amazing what an improvement the retrim makes to the ambience of the car. It feels a lot more 'together' and grown up, in keeping with what you expect from a car costing £75k. My MY13 feels very disjointed and a bit all over the place inside, with loads of different materials, in a rainbow of colours:

- Black faux leather dash and door tops
- Black textured rubber on dash also
- Scratchy black textured plastic on some trim pieces
- Grey carpet on doors
- Grey material headliner
- Black faux leather rear seats
- Grey and red perforated front seats
- Black perforated steering wheel
- Shiny faux metal trim pieces on doors and stereo surrounds

All over the place! Sticking to two colours and consistent materials makes such a difference.


----------



## Gaz1512 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice, great colour


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

That looks stunning !!! Nice one Richard, knew you'd be back haha !! Looks a gorgeous colour


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I thought the reason for swapping was the project car?

You buying it this red?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice colour, nice interior, although cream leather with red piping would be far nicer 

Richard, do they let you drive it properly, or is it rev restricted as not run-in yet?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Richard, are you trying to be Steve's best buddy?


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi
That colour is amazing.I agree about the interior.Did they give you any idea on delivery times.
Jeff


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I love the outside colour but hate the colour of the inside-sorry!


----------



## dumdum (Jun 16, 2003)

would be interested in seeing someone do a back to back with a car equipped with litchfield suspension. I'm about a couple of months away from upgrading my 59plate with Litchfields suspension, and big brake kit, the cost of which plus p/x could also count as a deposit for a new MY14 instead. Although i prefer the wheels of the older car, the thought of a new car warranty, especially with my bell housing on the way out is a tempting prospect


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

dumdum, you'd consider buying a new car because of a £600 Bellhousing fix cost?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Sales man: CT17, would you give the forum your impression of The GTR?

CT17: I'm sorry, I don't do impressions.


:chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Litchfield suspension and big brake kit are components that can be sold on. Bellhousing is a non issue and if you wanted you could get a litchfield warranty.

Personally I'm suitably unimpressed with the improvements of the 14 over the 13/12/11 to make it worth while. I was really hoping for a step change forward but haven't seen anything to show that it has moved on since the DBA was introduced - so I'm sticking with mine.

I'd rather buy either an R36 or an MP4 next - but that's coming from someone who has a GT-R. For Rich who doesn't have one, I would certainly order an MY14 (not in that red!), or a second hand 11/12/13.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Really not feeling that interior.

Loving the colour.

Danny


----------



## dumdum (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm tending to agree with your thoughts, i wasn't intending on getting a new car on a whim because a i had a £600 bill coming up, i was also factoring the cost of litchfield suspension + Alcon BBK, but Adam has made very valid points which i have convinced me to stay the original course


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Congratulations Richard. Looks a fabulous car and I bet you can't wait for the delivery date. What do they expect the waiting time to be? 

H


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

So its not the Evo DKR that it appears in pictures ? :chuckle:
J


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice choice Richard :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol, rich mate what are you like  car looks stunning in that colour. Very jealous fella.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

well done ricardo !!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I cant see the pictures, just a little square...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
Too many comments to answer each.

Yes, as per the comments on the interior... that's why I'm not adding it (and paying £3,500 for the privilege) to my order!

I think it'll make a nice addition to my metallic red R32 GT-R. :squintdan

Close up of the gold flake paint...


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Very nice Rich, look forward to seeing the goose again soon.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Personally I'm suitably unimpressed with the improvements of the 14 over the 13/12/11 to make it worth while. I was really hoping for a step change forward but haven't seen anything to show that it has moved on since the DBA was introduced - so I'm sticking with mine.


Agree, if you have one and have spent on modding.

The MY14 clearly (to me) signals a change in direction of the R35 GT-R.

The NISMO is now the car to chase ring times.
The MY14 has a number of improvements to everyday usability and comfort.

It's like they have said "Right, it's fast enough, lets make it better day to day".

I was genuinely surprised how well it rides cracked road, manhole covers and bumps. Very close to the Litchfield kit IMO.
Less noises inside and smoother while still being flipping quick.

A lot of little changes, but it just feels so composed on not particularly good roads.

Only thing it's really crying out for is the carbon trim around the grey plastic gearstick surround.
Better get one of those ordered again...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Can you list the lots of little extras?

I remember when the DBA came out thinking the same thing about the sum of numerous little changes but have not seen such a list for the my14.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

The goose and your 32 will be worth watching


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

majestic said:


> The goose and your 32 will be worth watching


I was just going to say, the Goose is Sam's. 
Look forward to seeing you at Brands again.

This is mine:


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Will have to clean mine now


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

They'll look nice parked up on the drive together :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Can you list the lots of little extras?
> 
> I remember when the DBA came out thinking the same thing about the sum of numerous little changes but have not seen such a list for the my14.


The early brochure is here Adam:

NEW NISSAN GT-R

Basically it's:

LED lights, (still Xenon main)
Front lights that move up as you go faster to shine further ahead.
New compound tyres.
New suspension. (Bilstein)
Extra insulation.
Noise cancelling through the BOSE, to reduce background noise but leave the engine noise etc...
Upgraded multi-function meter. (looks a bit more modern)
Carbon fibre fancy bits on the dials.
No off position for the lights, Auto or On are the only choices. (odd?)

Think that's it, but may have missed something.

As I said, just a combination of bits to make it more composed and a better GT car.

No doubt a lot of people won't feel the upgrade is worth it.
Which is fine.
But then a lot of people buy a GT-R and only drive it on the road... so it takes all sorts. 

But for me, without a GT-R, it's worth going for the new over a used MY12/13 as they are too similar to my previous MY11.
Family of four in a GT-R, this ticks the boxes.

Signs are that the R35 is holding it's value quite well.
So I'm happy with the figures.
I remember 20BL saying his SLS lost £80k in 11 months...

To me the question is, is it worth a bit more than the MY13 was. Answer is certainly yes. Just for the suspension alone and 3 year warranty.
Particularly as it's the first GT-R with a colour paint I don't want to wrap up. :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im surprised you've bought another. This for the track?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

General use Flynn.
Family of four now. 

R32 is probably a more involving track day hooning car.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats, I'm sure Sly will be very happy  
How long do you need to wait for delivery? presumably as you've not gone for the fancy interior it'll be sooner rather than later?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

No availability showing on the system as the Demo cars are still awaiting delivery from the boat/docks to the dealers apparently...

Estimated late March or early April.

As I've ordered before the end of the month I get the service pack included for free.
It's been suggested it won't be continued, but may be as we all know car companies say these things to get orders. 

It's rumored that the two fancy interiors (Reddy brown and ivory/beige) will increase the delivery time to around 4/5 months as the car is trimmed somewhere else after it's built.


----------



## YEK (Jan 12, 2014)

Lovely colour, not so keen on the "red" interior! Good choice.. :smokin:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Does look very nice


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> General use Flynn.
> Family of four now.
> 
> R32 is probably a more involving track day hooning car.


Looks nice. Im hoping I can be in another within the next 8 weeks


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

It looks very similar to the orient red of evo X.
I like the interior but not the colour


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> It looks very similar to the orient red of evo X.
> I like the interior but not the colour


Yes, the actual interior is nicely done.
Plus you get rear seats trimmed the same as the fronts.
Unfortunately it's only in red/brown or ivory/beige. 

The free choices are the usual Recaro and Premium (black), both of which have the quite basic looking rear seats.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I like the interior colour but not keen on the diamond stitching and the covering of the centre console.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Wish you'd taken more pictures Richard... like the new display. How did the road noise sound when you drove it then? Wonder how good the noise cancelling is too. 

I prefer the Recaro seats!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, I got a bit distracted.

I'm guessing the noise cancelling is quite good, because it seemed rather quiet in there for a GT-R.
Other than the usual GT-R engine noise and clunk/whirr as it does it's thing with the transmission as you put it in gear and pull away.

But for the record I was not permitted to drive as it was a Nissan HQ car, not a dealer car.
I was a passenger.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Will you sell the 32 when you get the new car?
I would go beige or black with the seats!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd be interested in retro fitting the noise cancelling. I wonder where it is handled.


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Red makes the GTR look cheap and nasty. Dare I say as well that red interior will not age well. Not that any jap interior ages well


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> It looks very similar to the orient red of evo X.
> I like the interior but not the colour


aka "dog knob red" or dkr lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TREG said:


> Will you sell the 32 when you get the new car?
> I would go beige or black with the seats!


Good grief no, I'd only have got about 2 or 3 weeks use out of it! :chuckle:

The R32 is ace.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Sorry, I got a bit distracted.
> 
> I'm guessing the noise cancelling is quite good, because it seemed rather quiet in there for a GT-R.
> Other than the usual GT-R engine noise and clunk/whirr as it does it's thing with the transmission as you put it in gear and pull away.
> ...


You have compared the suspension with the litchfield setup, without driving it??

They must have very good salesman in Romford :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> You have compared the suspension with the litchfield setup, without driving it??
> 
> They must have very good salesman in Romford :chuckle:


I've been a passenger in my previous GT-Rs. 
It's pretty close in terms of comfort.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually Richard, that's a fair point, the thing about the Litchfield suspension kit is the composure over B-roads. High speed undulations that would previously unsettle the car and require you to input a fair amount of correction into the steering wheel. It's not just abount the composure of the car that you can feel in the ride, but the reduction in work load at the wheel without losing communication from the steering.

Not sure you'd get that from the passenger seat.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

It's a bold statement to make such a sweeping comparison on a passenger ride. :nervous:

A few weeks back you were saying that the GTR only came alive on track, which I agree with. That's why I'm a little confused to why you've bought another as a road car.

I'll go have a look myself when the demos come into to Middlehurst.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Actually Richard, that's a fair point, the thing about the Litchfield suspension kit is the composure over B-roads. High speed undulations that would previously unsettle the car and require you to input a fair amount of correction into the steering wheel. It's not just abount the composure of the car that you can feel in the ride, but the reduction in work load at the wheel without losing communication from the steering.
> 
> Not sure you'd get that from the passenger seat.


Well I look forward to doing a better comparison later on...

But my initial impression is that I won't be changing it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Whoa, hang on guys.

I stated in my first post (on a thread called "Impressions")...



> They have finally sorted out the suspension too.
> *While I didn't drive it the comfort on the road was very good*, certainly noticably better than the MY11 upgraded suspension cars and with this I can't see any reason why you'd change for the Litchfield kit set up. It's close.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I find myself seriously tempted by a BAC mono for a track car.

People have commented that I've not taken my car on track, but the truth is that I don't think the GTR makes for a great track car. It's too heavy and heavy on fuel, tyres and brakes. I'm sure it's fun but is it £2000 in consumables more fun than a £20k caterham?

Rich, go for it!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> A few weeks back you were saying that the GTR only came alive on track, which I agree with. That's why I'm a little confused to why you've bought another as a road car.


I think we all knew Richard was kidding himself and he would be back in one pretty sharpish. :chuckle:

Fair play, looks a lovely car.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's three for Richard now.

I'm being caught up, will have to buy another soon I guess.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> That's three for Richard now.
> 
> I'm being caught up, will have to buy another soon I guess.


Only if we don't count non-R35 GT-Rs.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

So who won the bet? How long did it take you get back into an R35


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Only if we don't count non-R35 GT-Rs.


of course we don't count Skylines, they are a different model of car.

You might as well count Ultima GTRs. Sod it you might as well count Mitsubishi Evos. (I had 5!).


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> of course we don't count Skylines, they are a different model of car.
> 
> You might as well count Ultima GTRs. Sod it you might as well count Mitsubishi Evos. (I had 5!).


OK, you win! :bowdown1:

:chuckle:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I find myself seriously tempted by a BAC mono for a track car.
> 
> People have commented that I've not taken my car on track, but the truth is that I don't think the GTR makes for a great track car. It's too heavy and heavy on fuel, tyres and brakes. I'm sure it's fun but is it £2000 in consumables more fun than a £20k caterham?
> 
> Rich, go for it!


A BAC mono is a fair bit more than a 20k caterham! Had a nosy around one at Spa-Francorchamps last time round, specs are similar to a gtr 0-60 in 2.7s, topend speed is less, but its extremely light, wouldn't want to hit any armco in that though!

I wouldn't say it costs 2k in consumables for a track day.. Depends how hard your prepared to drive.. (80%/90%?) Having a 2nd set of dedicated track wheels is a good, you should definately try the gtr out on track like silverstone, with the litchfield suspension & alcons it really really fun at what it can do and the biggest smile you get, especially if you can a half empty lap! Yes it can easily get through 1 tank fuel in 10-15 laps or so.. Very similar to porsche/ferraris imho.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I appreciate the mono is way over 100 by the time you spec it. Stunning car though!

The question is if the smile from a GT-R on track is worth the extra money and wear and tear compared with a cheaper dedicated and more capable track car?

My wife won't let me have a bike (I tend to agree with her in all honesty), but I'm actually seriously considering running a superbike just for use on a track.

Sorry for thread hijack Richard, back on "track" now.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

pwpro said:


> aka "dog knob red" or dkr lol


it looks that way... :chuckle:, and if flynn buys one in Red it will be a fine day opcorn:

the MY14 550bhp stock? sweeeeeeeeeet.

I wonder for how long they will be making the R35......

middlehursts - MY14 GT-R AVAILABLE FOR MARCH DELIVERY (2014) Prices start from £77,995.
http://www.classicandsportscar.com/...y14-gt-r-avaliable-for-march-delivery/2022620

Engine configuration: 6 cylinder
Cylinders: 6
Engine power (BHP): 550
Top speed (MPH): 196
Acceleration: 0 to 62 in 2.8 seconds
Driven wheels: All Wheel Drive - Selected

Orders are now being taken for the all new MY14 GT-R.

***8226; Recalibrated suspension for more sophisticated ride and better road-holding

***8226; Enhanced exterior with LED lamp technology and distinctive front and rear design

***8226; Added premium cabin interior with improved quality and trim options

Prices start from £77,995.

If an order is placed before 1st February, metallic paint & 3 years servicing are free of charge.

If the order is placed AFTER 1st February, metallic paint is £850 and 3 years servicing is £599.

New Red & Ultimate Silver paint options £1750.

Optional cream or red leather interior £3240

Recaro seats are standard and are included in the price at £77,995.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I appreciate the mono is way over 100 by the time you spec it. Stunning car though!
> 
> The question is if the smile from a GT-R on track is worth the extra money and wear and tear compared with a cheaper dedicated and more capable track car?
> 
> ...


I do agree that the GTR is too heavy and too expensive on consumables to run as full-on track car. However, the only downside to the BAC, caterham, xbow and atom.... is the lack of windows, doors and cover from the rain and cold. 

I remember laughing at the caterham drivers on a track day in December, which luckily had the sun out, but they still had to go out in full ski gear, whereas I got into the GTR, put on the heated seat, turned up the heater and slow pulled out of the pits. 

In a warmer climate, definitely, but here......... :runaway:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

I like that RED, the interior quality should be in the car from the off.

Not a 3.5K option


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

grahamc said:


> I remember laughing at the caterham drivers on a track day in December, which luckily had the sun out, but they still had to go out in full ski gear, whereas I got into the GTR, put on the heated seat, turned up the heater and slow pulled out of the pits.
> 
> In a warmer climate, definitely, but here......... :runaway:


That's a fair point and one that I hadn't considered!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I like that RED, the interior quality should be in the car from the off.
> 
> Not a 3.5K option


I think the interior quality is the same in the front, it's the back seats that ruin things for me.

I'm having my rear side panels, centre cupholder and subwoofer cover retrimmed with consistent stitching to match the front. Hoping to pick that up today.

The retrimmer also has both halves of both rear seats and is copying my front recaros exactly to produce a replica in the rear of the front, including the recaro badging embroidery.

Once that's done I think the interior quality will be where it should have been from the factory. The upside being it will all be leather as opposed to the shocking use of vinyl as stock.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Once that's done I think the interior quality will be where it should have been from the factory. The upside being it will all be leather as opposed to the shocking use of vinyl as stock.


Are you going to line the sides?

I noticed even on the premium MY14 that you still have the huge plastic panels there, which show up far more with the lighter trim options and nicer rear seats.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

the sides of the rear? if so, then yes, that's what I meant by the rear quarter panels. I'm not lining the C-pillar covers.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Would like to see pics of that when it's done.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm sure I can manage that. In the meantime, Ifty had his rear side panels, rear centre console and subwoofer cover trimmed in vinyl with stitching done. Looks great though I wasn't keen on the use of vinyl and the lack of stitching continuity in the rear centre arm rest/cupholder. 







or there's Carl's Middlehurst Alcanatara retrim which gives you an idea of what I'm going to be doing except that I'm using leather throughout and matching the perforations in the back too.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177823-middlehurst-r-spec-upgrade-5.html#post1791560


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> That's a fair point and one that I hadn't considered!


I have always wanted a caterham/atom/xbow/radical - would love a mono (but too pricey), but when I saw this at Silverstone, I put it on hold. Have driven a race spec caterham around a track in SA and it was awesome, sun shining, great weather empty track, what more could you ask for :smokin:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> That's three for Richard now.
> 
> I'm being caught up, will have to buy another soon I guess.


Nismo time :flame:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty sure that short of the R36, there's no point me starting again with another GT-R.

As stated previously, the only current car that really tempts me is prob the mp4-12c spyder. When the next model R8 comes out I'll be giving that very serious consideration but I can't imagine getting rid of the current GT-R for any of the above. Of course that will change. I am acutely aware of how much money I'd lose and that's if there's even any prospect of finding a buyer for mine.

Anyway, Richard's MY14..... (so sorry Richard)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Pretty sure that short of the R36, there's no point me starting again with another GT-R.
> 
> As stated previously, the only current car that really tempts me is prob the mp4-12c spyder. When the next model R8 comes out I'll be giving that very serious consideration but I can't imagine getting rid of the current GT-R for any of the above. Of course that will change. I am acutely aware of how much money I'd lose and that's if there's even any prospect of finding a buyer for mine.
> 
> Anyway, Richard's MY14..... (so sorry Richard)


No problem Adam.

I have to agree with you actually.
If you've spent £££££ on moddifying any GT-R it's always going to a be a tough call to sell it, take the hit on retained value of mods, then start again.

I am currently R35-less so it puts me in a different position.
And the changes to the MY14 make it worth more (to me, using it for a family of four) than a nearly new MY13.

Also I'm a sucker for the new paint. :chuckle:

An older GT-R I'd have to wrap and get the Litchfield suspension fitted. So £6k+ right away on top of the purchase price.
All of which would add little to it's resale value.

As for depreication on a new car... I lost £3k on my MY11 + I spent just under £20k on it in 18 months.
So I can't see it's going to be any worse !!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Richard,

In your position, as I think I said earlier, I would have done exactly the same thing. Glad you weren't suckered in by the ridiculous Nismo abomination (non to Nurburgringgtr there!).

It's kind of odd, but having seen what 20BL lost on the SLS, kind of makes the depreciation we both have clearly given thought to, a bit of a non-event. That said you'd need to be able to afford the SLS in the first place to take a loss of £80k in 6 months in your stride. There's no way I could do that.

It's actually the reason I find myself thinking that other than the GT-R bucking the depreciation trend, the most sensible things to consider are much more exotic or proper special editions. eg. GT3 4.0RS, or Mclaren/Ferrari options. The 458 Speciale looks interesting, but even that you can jump into without waiting. An R8 would go a similar way to the SLS.

Once prices get into the high 100ks, I find myself shrinking back towards enjoying the awesome giant killer I have already and contemplating buying a 1 bed/studio flat in London for investment purposes.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Richard,
> 
> In your position, as I think I said earlier, I would have done exactly the same thing. Glad you weren't suckered in by the ridiculous Nismo abomination (non to Nurburgringgtr there!).
> 
> ...


My situation is that I just wouldn't park anything flashier on the drive.

Both my wife and I are happy where we live, but it's not a big or flash place.
We have instead chosen to buy other properties than have a large house with loads of spare space, then sell and downsize when the kids have gone.

There is no way on earth I'd park a Ferrari, R8 etc... on the drive. :chuckle:
Even though with the MY14 and a few car projects I maybe could have stretched to a decent 2nd hand one.

The Nissan suits me very well because it's just that. A Nissan.
I'd look a bit daft buying a Ferrari and parking it on the drive next to the Yeti in a village of normal detached houses. :nervous:

Basically, flashy badge cars don't interest me.
What they can do does and for the price I still don't think anything competes. (even at nearly £80k)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Looks just like my 2008 car and the interior on mine is not as garish!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> My situation is that I just wouldn't park anything flashier on the drive.
> 
> Both my wife and I are happy where we live, but it's not a big or flash place.
> We have instead chosen to buy other properties than have a large house with loads of spare space, then sell and downsize when the kids have gone.
> ...


Completely understand that statement, as its exactly what the missus and I have done. We bought our house some time ago, its big enough for us and its not too bad.... would like a big flash house, but would much rather put the spare money into other houses and cars  

I thought the same when I was considering an Aston instead of the GTR, but went with the GTR.... I really like the Datsun


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree with you on one thing but not the rest. The best part of the GT-R for me is the badge. I love that it's a Nissan. I love having the conversation about what car you drive saying I drive a Nissan. The anti-snobbery factor is unparalleled. I'd very much like a convertible, but would struggle to be seen in one, especially one with a ferrari or mclaren badge. The area I live in could support it, and it wouldn't be an odd sight, but me in one just doesn't work. The R8 is about as far as I could carry it.

But, I'd much rather put my money into a nice house for me and the children to enjoy. It scares me how much I'd need to spend but I'd far rather put money into our main residence as we can enjoy it every day and it appreciates in value with having to pay the capital gains. Of course I think I'd enjoy my life a lot more if I had enough additional properties to not have to work but that's some way off at the moment.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

CT17 do you think the my14 will be an upgrade from your old car, my11 stage 2 with alcon bbk and litchfield suspension?

I've also considered the mp4 but have the exact same reservations. Some may have forgotten how much more safer/easier the gtr is to drive over other relative cars. Put your foot down and your gone. 

watch the review by chris harris of the new porka turbo vs the mp4 spyder.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impossible said:


> CT17 do you think the my14 will be an upgrade from your old car, my11 stage 2 with alcon bbk and litchfield suspension


Bit early to say. Improvements are pretty much road biased.
I'd suggest on track, no. My MY11 was almost 600bhp and stopped better.
But on the road, yes. Looks easier to live with.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

But then there is nothing to stop a little bit of MY14 tweakage.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Nurburgringgtr and I were fortunate enough to be able to see this car at Nissan HQ the day before and the paint does look fab when sun shines on it. I was going to start a thread dedicated to impressions but might as well not junk up forum and agree with what Rich has said. The interior is a significant step up from the current (Carbon dials are very nice) and the MFD, to me, appeared far clearer and faster (approx 20% on zoom and other functions) to my MY10. Also the UI has been tweaked a bit on the Function menus so new firmware I assume and possible screen tweak.

The smell is significantly improved with the interior smelling of real leather and the rear seats are a big step forward from previous generations. Might seem a small point but has a more premium feel at the new price point.

The Bolt logo style headlights look good (didn't get to see them in the dark of course) and there is a new switch for the automated light function down towards the boot release switch area below right of the steering wheel. I assume this is to turn the new adaptive lighting function (go faster it extends the beam further out I believe) on or off.

While the colour combo isn't brilliant with red car and leather it is obviously to showcase the two new options. The beige with black or blue and the red with white or black car might work well.

One thing that struck both John and I was the seats are significantly 'softer' and more comfortable while retaining the shape and bolsters of the previous cars. Too soft for track support but much better on roads possibly.....? Whatever the reasons the feel, look and stitching of the leather is a big jump forward.

Gear lever surround is stitched leather now rather than naff plastic but th full tranny tunnel retains the plastic, easy scratch surface.

We didn't get a chance to run out so interesting to hear what Rich said about the suspension being, at first ride, as good as the aftermarket - I understand progression in suspension has been pretty big since my MY10 but will reserve judgement til I get a ride in one.

Exterior all looks stock and the carbon boot and spoiler were not in evidence (not even sure if they are UK market available).

Overall at under £80k I guess it is still a pretty great bargain when you consider how damn fast it is and the price rises in Porsche stable, Jag F Type V8R coupe (£95k....?) etc.

Looking forward to a spin out in one.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The thing I did find a bit odd (as touched on above) was removing the "Off" for the lights.

The default is now Auto, or you can turn them on all the time.
That's it.

Not a biggie, but it just seemed a strange function to remove.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> But then there is nothing to stop a little bit of MY14 tweakage.


It starts!

I actually want to look at the headlight retrofit and possibly the noise cancellation.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Bit early to say. Improvements are pretty much road biased.
> I'd suggest on track, no. My MY11 was almost 600bhp and stopped better.
> But on the road, yes. Looks easier to live with.


if the litchfield suspension felt a tad better or the same even why do you think it would be better on the road?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impossible said:


> if the litchfield suspension felt a tad better or the same even why do you think it would be better on the road?


Because they haven't only improved the suspension.
There are other improvements including the noise cancelling which improves the road/tyre noise.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> It starts!
> 
> I actually want to look at the headlight retrofit and possibly* the noise cancellation*.


that would e interesting


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Because they haven't only improved the suspension.
> There are other improvements including the noise cancelling which improves the road/tyre noise.


Do you think that could be due to it having new tyre?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impossible said:


> Do you think that could be due to it having new tyre?


Let's be honest, I don't know how each part of the puzzle effects the whole.

They say they have changed the steering, suspension, insulation and tyres.
And added noise cancelling
So it rides better, is quieter and (they say) less corrective steering is needed.

Waiting for my test hoon, err... drive.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks amazing mate, loving the colour,
Goldie


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

true CT17

i think we will know the facts when a tuner gets hold of one. 

like the new gearbox they said it had on the my11 but all it was, was a software update.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Impossible said:


> i think we will know the facts when a tuner gets hold of one.


It'll turn into a Qashqai?

I know, I know :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Let's be honest, I don't know how each part of the puzzle effects the whole.
> 
> They say they have changed the steering, suspension, insulation and tyres.
> And added noise cancelling
> ...


Oh dear, you bought without testing ? I'll sell you my two if your that keen !!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Oh dear, you bought without testing ? I'll sell you my two if your that keen !!!


Took your time Steve.
Busy trolling somewhere else? :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Rich

You obviously missed my comment about the colour then !!! Troll, Troll, Troll


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> You obviously missed my comment about the colour then !!! Troll, Troll, Troll


:chuckle:

We both know red is the best... after yellow.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You mean like this !!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

The DKR-GTR, looks ace shame it doesnt come that colour in the earlier models, wonder if I could get mine resprayed


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> The DKR-GTR, looks ace shame it doesnt come that colour in the earlier models, wonder if I could get mine resprayed


ha ha ha ha ha!!

DKR GTR!! awesome :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

That's not a MY14 car, so not the same red. The new one is burgundy


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Chronos said:


>


I thought the GTR had some sort of pedestrian saving bonnet thing?? Seems the driver of this red car has just driven over this poor Japanese dude. You can see he's in horrific pain by the grimace on his face.....

:chuckle:


TT


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> That's not a MY14 car, so not the same red. The new one is burgundy


I like the DKR-GTR, nice styling

2014 Nissan DKR-GTR first drive Review | Autocar

NEW NISSAN DKR-GTR


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Personally I'm loving that colour :smokin:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> The DKR-GTR, looks ace shame it doesnt come that colour in the earlier models, wonder if I could get mine resprayed


You are aware that the 09-12 GTR came in Red. Proper Red. That was the original picture you posted

Now you are back tracking to the the new burgundy


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

FLYNN said:


>


That Rover 820i was the same as my first car when I was 17.... I loved that car...

Dan..


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont mind the burgundy colour, but still prefer the original red! If Nissan are no longer making the original red, I think mine just went up in value 

Not a fan of the red interior.... and I cannot believe that they still have that silly looking plastic headertank!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

spikem603 said:


> DKR GTR!! awesome


yeah its a cool colour aint it :thumbsup:



grahamc said:


> I dont mind the burgundy colour


it makes a change to the MASS PRODUCED other make bog standard red you see everywhere



saucyboy said:


> Personally I'm loving that colour :smokin:


couldnt agree more, makes the car look more aggressive :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Chronos said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a "bog standard red" one :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> it makes a change to the bog standard red you see everywhere


Everywhere? :nervous:
I only see a GT-R about every 5 or 6 weeks!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

FLYNN said:


>


I bet the sofa cost you more than the Rover.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Cris said:


> I bet the sofa cost you more than the Rover.


And has more power.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Everywhere? :nervous:
> I only see a GT-R about every 5 or 6 weeks!


apologies, I mean't red cars in general, not GTR's.. the new DKR-GTR isnt like standard red you see on mass produced cars, its darker and more aggressive

yeah i only see a gtr about once a month as well 



grahamc said:


> I have a "bog standard red" one :thumbsup:


my bad, I mean't red cars in general, not GTR's.. the new DKR-GTR isnt like standard red you see on mass produced cars, its darker and more aggressive

I nearly bought a red GTR when I bought mine, It was between a black and a red which are my favorite colours in the R35 range.., I bought the black as that dealer was offering a better deal..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> yeah its a cool colour aint it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Old man Jag burgundy is a great colour. 

You can't tell the difference anyway, because the first picture you put up was the original red available on MY09-MY13 cars. You don't seem to want to acknowledge this. 

You don't know your own mind, and only like the burgundy, as you had a Evo X in the same colour. You've sold it. Its gone. Get over it.

Why not put a thread up about some magic tyres, or about some perfectly good brakes, (as you don't know what surface rust is), or maybe start a thread about blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Jesus.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> apologies, I mean't red cars in general, not GTR's.. the new DKR-GTR isnt like standard red you see on mass produced cars, its darker and more aggressive
> 
> 
> my bad, I mean't red cars in general, not GTR's.. the new DKR-GTR isnt like standard red you see on *mass produced cars*, its darker and more aggressive


Rover 200, Corsa, and Ford Ka
































Chronos said:


> I nearly bought a red GTR when I bought mine, It was between a black and a red which are my favorite colours in the R35 range.., I bought the black as that dealer was offering a better deal..


Rubbish. You didnt even know they did it in Red, because you posted this earlier. 



Chronos said:


> The DKR-GTR, looks ace shame it doesnt come that colour in the earlier models, wonder if I could get mine resprayed


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Chronos said:


> apologies, I mean't red cars in general, not GTR's.. the new DKR-GTR isnt like standard red you see on mass produced cars, its darker and more aggressive
> 
> yeah i only see a gtr about once a month as well
> 
> ...


 

I didnt take it seriously...... never do


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Yes. Old man Jag burgundy is a great colour.
> 
> You can't tell the difference anyway, because the first picture you put up was the original red available on MY09-MY13 cars. You don't seem to want to acknowledge this.
> 
> ...


you are babbling on now old man :blahblah: Nissan have released an orient red my14 GTR, it looks sweet, buy one and get over it... :thumbsup:

Tell you what, why dont you correct some of my grammar, post it up and it might make you feel better.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Tell you what, why dont you correct some of my grammar, post it and it might make you feel better.


............Or I could just tell you to f*ck off?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> ............Or I could just tell you to f*ck off?


calm down calm down, it's only a car colour.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

I am keen to here your opinions on *Ride quality* when some of you drive the new car, I just can't live every day with the current one, it was too harsh for me and noisy on UK roads to the point of headache .
YES I am older than most of you (65 next birthday:nervous but still drive fast cars and enjoy them.

Waiting for "fall out".:squintdan


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mong said:


> calm down calm down, it's only a car colour.


You need a comma in between the "calm down calm down". Then start a new sentence at "it's". Also, start sentences with capitals

Like this.



Mong said:


> Calm down, calm down. It's only a car colour.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

JohnE90M3 said:


> YES I am older than most of you (65 next birthday:nervous


You'll like the colour then


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> You'll like the colour then


Not my cup of tea, I write off RED Cars.
White would be my choice.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I am keen to here your opinions on *Ride quality* when some of you drive the new car, I just can't live every day with the current one, it was too harsh for me and noisy on UK roads to the point of headache .
> YES I am older than most of you (65 next birthday:nervous but still drive fast cars and enjoy them.
> 
> Waiting for "fall out".:squintdan


what tyres are you on??? 

over the last few weeks I have been experimenting with mpss, ive got 275/305 and it really does seem to help with keeping the tail to the tarmac, wet grip i find 100% better than the bridgestones

All cold psi - 
32 bouncy but comfy no comfort mode needed
33 comfy not too bouncy! 
34 harder with minimal bounce , need to use comfort if want soft ride
35 hard, looses the comfort of the ride for me

I'm staying on 34 for now..

some good info here with a quick read
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/211961-recommend-tyre-pressures-mpss-2.html#post2409145


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> what tyres are you on???
> 
> over the last few weeks I have been experimenting, ive got 275/305 and it really does seem to help with keeping the tail to the tarmac, wet grip i find 100% better than the bridgestones
> 
> ...


Wow! Just wow.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Chronos said:


> what tyres are you on???
> 
> over the last few weeks I have been experimenting, ive got 275/305 and it really does seem to help with keeping the tail to the tarmac, wet grip i find 100% better than the bridgestones
> 
> ...


I am surprised at just *one PSI* making so much difference, I am GTR less at the moment, I am going to look at this latest version and see.
PS) I have the LCI 2014 M5.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I am surprised at just *one PSI* making so much difference, I am GTR less at the moment, I am going to look at this latest version and see.
> PS) I have the LCI 2014 M5.


One PSI wouldn't make any noticable difference. Dont listen to him. The guy's a fruit loop.

Anyhoo....

How are you finding the M5. Been looking at one for a while. Pm me if you prefer


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I am surprised at just *one PSI* making so much difference, I am GTR less at the moment, I am going to look at this latest version and see.
> PS) I have the LCI 2014 M5.


ahh no probs, well i think it makes more difference as the tyres are large at 20inch, so adding 1 psi makes a difference due to the diameter of the tyre, from what I've experienced and have been told..

oks thread back on track..

no need for insults Patrick, accept the red, its here to stay


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I am keen to here your opinions on *Ride quality* when some of you drive the new car, I just can't live every day with the current one, it was too harsh for me and noisy on UK roads to the point of headache .
> YES I am older than most of you (65 next birthday:nervous but still drive fast cars and enjoy them.
> 
> Waiting for "fall out".:squintdan


I'd suggest the Litchfield suspension kit to save you changing the car.
It does make a big difference, but is not cheap at around £4.5k including fitting.

But it does make a big difference to daily usability.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> One PSI wouldn't make any noticable difference. Dont listen to him. The guy's a fruit loop.
> 
> Anyhoo....
> 
> How are you finding the M5. Been looking at one for a while. Pm me if you prefer


I am enjoying it a lot, I have put 20" winter wheels and Michelin Alpin PA4's on it: 255/35/20 fronts : 275/35/20 rears and in this weather has helped a lot putting the power down.
Here are the winters.
Thats a private plate . it's coming off in two weeks.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> no need for insults Patrick, accept the red, its here to stay


No. I wont.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> accept the red, its here to stay


:clap: ha ha ha!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Wut?


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't understand why the Japs like burgundy so much... Or is it some retro fetish?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ozren said:


> I can't understand why the Japs like burgundy so much... Or is it some retro fetish?


I think it's because it looks Ferrari red if you squint


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> I think it's because it looks Ferrari red if you squint


And look the other way in another building.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> You need a comma in between the "calm down calm down". Then start a new sentence at "it's". Also, start sentences with capitals
> 
> Like this.


... but don't finish them with full stops? 

Chronos, you shouldn't let him off so lightly, there's few things as funny as a hypocritical grammar nazi making a fool of himself. :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I am keen to here your opinions on *Ride quality* when some of you drive the new car, I just can't live every day with the current one, it was too harsh for me and noisy on UK roads to the point of headache .
> YES I am older than most of you (65 next birthday:nervous but still drive fast cars and enjoy them.
> 
> Waiting for "fall out".:squintdan


No fall out here John, but it's funny how different people perceive the same car isn't it?

To me, the GT-R is a little too soft and a little too quiet in standard guise! 

Most ppl seem to want it softer though, I mean MPSS tyres are very popular, but maybe price has something to do with that?

Mine is on the harsher runflats, but I still drive it with suspension in R mode to stiffen it up a bit more. 

I guess there is no right or wrong, but to me a car with hyper performance and handling must have rock hard aggressive suspension, soft and comfy is a massive no no!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I hate the red too. Don't get the obsession.

I also don't like the trajectory of the gtr. Looks to me like they are trying to make it into an jaguar xk. Not the right target to aim for.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Personally, I'd like to see a more extreme track version with a half rollcage and bucket seats/harnesses aimed for the track, like the GT3RS etc. The TrackPack edition didn't really do much other than remove the rear seats, blue front seat trim and front ducts that don't lead air anywhere.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Tin said:


> Personally, I'd like to see a more extreme track version with a half rollcage and bucket seats/harnesses aimed for the track, like the GT3RS etc. The TrackPack edition didn't really do much other than remove the rear seats, blue front seat trim and front ducts that don't lead air anywhere.


That would be good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought that was the whole point of the "Track/ring attack" NISMO version that's rumored to be around £140k or so...

Although a baby brother version of that for £50k less and 2% slower would probably sell quite well.

There was talk of a track spec add on pack to the regular GT-R, but not seen anything yet.
One thing is for certain, it needs to be better than the £10k previous Track Pack which as said was a bit of a waste of time IMO.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

When is the R36 due 2015/2016? I think I saw it mentioned in passing on a Pistonheads article


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

_shaun_ said:


> When is the R36 due 2015/2016? I think I saw it mentioned in passing on a Pistonheads article


LOL, not even Nissan know !!! Ring them and ask and try and get a sensible answer :banned:

John maybe "too Old" to drive it when he gets it as he will have his mobility scooter !!!:bowdown1::flame::wavey:opcorn::squintdan:squintdan:squintdan


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice to see you back in an R35 Richard.
Other than the new colour I'm surprised you went for a new car given the cost and depreciation.
Personally I'm not convinced there's any real substance to the Nissan updates, rather low cost changes to eek out a bit of model life: suspension playing catch up with the aftermarket; interior, prefer the Recaro's or aftermarket and dynamat; new tyres, great but we all change those fairly regularly and I look forward to seeing how they compare in the wet; warranty ...lol.

Protegimus


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Protegimus said:


> Nice to see you back in an R35 Richard.
> Other than the new colour I'm surprised you went for a new car given the cost and depreciation.
> Personally I'm not convinced there's any real substance to the Nissan updates, rather low cost changes to eek out a bit of model life: suspension playing catch up with the aftermarket; interior, prefer the Recaro's or aftermarket and dynamat; new tyres, great but we all change those fairly regularly and I look forward to seeing how they compare in the wet; warranty ...lol.
> 
> Protegimus


Gone into it with my eyes open. 

The depreciation on a new GT-R doesn't look that bad to me.
I guess it's a matter of perspective.
Fortunately my situation has been improving, I bought my MY10 18 months old on finance, my MY11 a year old outright and now a MY14 new.

I expect it'll lose £28k or so over two years against the list price. Nobody pays list price. 
With the mods, I did £23k on the MY11 in 18 months on top of the headache and hassle of the VM wrapping.

Yes, I might mod and yes, it'll cost me a bit more than the MY11.
But I'll also use it more as the MY14 is a better daily package and I will be able to use it more with the children and wife.

So all round I'm happy. :clap:


I don't have warranty issues as I'm not a bhp chasing modder.
The MY11 was great on track with just an exhaust and remap. Never felt like it needed more to me.
I may upgrade the brakes on the MY14, but I doubt I'll do much more.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Putting a brave face on it then as you didn't get 28k discount 

I'm genuinely glad for you mate, but there's a bit of enthusiasm in your comment as (from the passenger seat) the MY14 is maybe a better daily package than any _standard_ previous version.
To be fair they are only responding to just criticism in refinement.

If the 2014 came with slightly reduced dimensions, better cabin plastics and trim design, overhauled information system, 7 speed gearbox, cylinder deactivation, lighter seats, lighter exhaust, carbon roof & trunk, brake cooling and more use of alloys in the body/sub-frames it would be worth the investment.

Warranty wise I was referring to Nissan's lack of support for their flagship product, better service and higher quality components are available from any of the independents.

As a comparison, I recently test drove a MY13 (they don't yet have a 14).
I liked the Recaro's.
My modified CBA is mechanically better (other than the bell housing that was ok until 35k miles, but now rattles like Jagger and will be replaced with a Litchfield unit at next service), changes gear more smoothly and rapidly, has better traction, better brakes, significantly better engine response & sound, improved steering traceability and is more fun to drive.
I mention this as it is an interesting reversal and a genuine indication of how far Nissan development has lapsed.

Protegimus


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Protegimus said:


> Putting a brave face on it then as you didn't get 28k discount
> 
> I'm genuinely glad for you mate, but there's a bit of enthusiasm in your comment as (from the passenger seat) the MY14 is maybe a better daily package than any _standard_ previous version.
> To be fair they are only responding to just criticism in refinement.
> ...


No offence but it sounds to me like you are trying to convince yourself you are better off with your car. That's great news for you!

For Richard it sounds like he make a great choice for his circumstances. In his position you or I might have done the same thing but all of our little ramblings are justifications so we don't feel foolish or jealous.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If I can afford to take the hit come the time, I'd love a MY14.

I fear I wont be able to though so may have to settle for a MY12 or similar.

If we could all have MY14's we would, its just some of us aren't in the position to take the hit of buying a new car.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Think I'm gonna strip a "my Original" make it a stage 5 car and blow away all the MY's since, even the Track pack Nismo and Spec V that never really took off.

Will be interesting to see how a My 14 compares in the real world to ALL the rest but, yawn, aren't we getting fed up with the little err "improvement" for errrr lots more money ?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes Adam thanks for that, but while you contrive to present an opinion of your own I'm sure Richard can speak for himself. I didn't take a MY13 out for fun.



Adamantium said:


> No offence but it sounds to me like you are trying to convince yourself you are better off with your car. That's great news for you!
> 
> For Richard it sounds like he make a great choice for his circumstances. In his position you or I might have done the same thing but all of our little ramblings are justifications so we don't feel foolish or jealous.


Richard has repeatedly posted regarding the value for money proposition and particularly on depreciation when others were considering their options. The MY14 offers superficial improvement to address fair criticism on refinement and to make it more comfortable, something I'm not sure a GT-R needs.
Personally I think there are better options new and that Richard got a bit carried away about how good the MY14 really is as a daily driver after his passenger ride.

Protegimus


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MY14 is only £3,000 more than a MY13 was.
So in my opinion the upgrades this year are worth it.

If I had not gone new, I'd have gone for a demo MY13 around £62k... wrapped it and added the suspension kit.
For a six month newer car that hasn't been used and abused I'm more than happy paying the extra. 

Every time a new GT-R is mentioned we have people in here saying it's not worth it and how their older cars are better.
They may be better in some ways. But they didn't come out of the factory like that. So there is cost and extra wear to factor in.
Plus they are older with more miles on them.

Lets face facts. A newer car with less miles is worth more, but of depreciation.
Just as modding an older car has lower depreciation plus you don't get back a lot of the money you spend on mods.

Any way you look at it, under £80k list still makes a GT-R a performance bargain.
Even if the drivers of the early ones paid less.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

CT17 said:


> MY14 is only £3,000 more than a MY13 was.
> So in my opinion the upgrades this year are worth it.
> 
> If I had not gone new, I'd have gone for a demo MY13 around £62k... wrapped it and added the suspension kit.
> ...


+1 :thumbsup:

Congratulations on the purchase mate


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

You don't have to justify it. Money no object, we'd all have one


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah each to their own, but as Richard said, an ex demo My13 can be had for around 62k, 500 miles on the clock, I would go for that personally. 

I do like the 'new red' colour of your new car tho Richard. Congrats on a great car


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

CT17 said:


> MY14 is only £3,000 more than a MY13 was.
> So in my opinion the upgrades this year are worth it.
> 
> If I had not gone new, I'd have gone for a demo MY13 around £62k... wrapped it and added the suspension kit.
> ...


I completely agree.Apparently Mark sold another red one that week.
Jeff.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeff5 said:


> I completely agree.Apparently Mark sold another red one that week.
> Jeff.


I know he had someone else looking the same time as me, but they hadn't arrived by the time I left.
He only had the red one that day as it had been borrowed from Nissan HQ.


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I would be very interested in the noise suppression and suspension comfort compared with the MY12 with its assymetric suspension.Congrats on your purchase.
Jeff.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I know he had someone else looking the same time as me, but they hadn't arrived by the time I left.
> He only had the red one that day as it had been borrowed from Nissan HQ.


Do they have any decent finance offers on buying new Richard?

Or is it down to the individual HPC?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Do they have any decent finance offers on buying new Richard?
> 
> Or is it down to the individual HPC?


To be honest Flynn I don't know as I didn't ask about finance.

If the LEAF deals are anything to go by I'd source it yourself.
We buy LEAFs for work and the interest charges are noticably less than Nissan.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Interesting read. I've often wondered myself If I should trade in for a new but I've never bought anything that I didn't buy completely out-right. 
I'f I sold my 09 now I'd get my money back but I'f I was to sell at this moment, It would only be to replace with another R35. 

Congrats on the new.

Now that your using super Ron, Will the new be under his supervision - should you add anything obviously


----------



## orcunboss (Oct 16, 2013)

love the colour and the interior too.


----------



## orcunboss (Oct 16, 2013)

soo what about the price for that awsome gtr?


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

just seen this car in tunbridge wells as they have a launch! Also they have a original r34 v-spec!!!! best keep dreaming!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

They will also have a heavily litchfields modified 2011 R35 there for tomorrow's launch event!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Middlehurst Motorsport


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

OBSESSION said:


> Middlehurst Motorsport


My guess is the black ones for the owner of Everyman racing ;o)

If so it won't be black for long.....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hoping mine will be about a week...


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

ooooooo down there on Monday dropping mine of for a service will have to go have a look.

Graham


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

From the looks of that dodgy white wrap they won't be stealing any business from you Paul!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> From the looks of that dodgy white wrap they won't be stealing any business from you Paul!


:clap: I wonder if the gearbox software is an improvement over 2011/2012


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> :clap: I wonder if the gearbox software is an improvement over 2011/2012


...and if it is, how quickly can it be put on older cars


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked up my Vermillion Red MY14 GT-R today with the Recaro seats.

Only done 30 miles so will start a new thread over the next few days when I've driven it more.

Yes, it's a big improvement over the MY11-13 cars for refinement and comfort.
Certainly rides better than my MY11 did on the stock suspension and NON-run flats.

Easy to drive too. Either it doesn't follow imperfections in the road as much or they've done something to the steering because it's just more relaxing and you don't feel like you need to constantly be alert.

Not sure if it's the noise cancelling or extra insualtion but it's quiet too.
You do get road noise from the tyres at speed, but it's just so quiet around town.

So there you have it. Easier to drive, more comfortable and quieter.
You can see where they have focused for this upgrade.

My first car with the Recaro seats too.
My MY10 and MY11 had the premium seats and I thought I may have made a mistake with the more sporty Recaros.
Yet they seem a bit softer and than the ones in the MY13 I sat in at the dealership.

Tired now and can't be bothered to take new pictures.
Will probably start a new thread when I do, or add them here.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Nice  Glad to hear

Im planning on ordering mine in the next 6 months in Dubai.. Then let let the AMS boys tune it up


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Picked up my Vermillion Red MY14 GT-R today with the Recaro seats.
> 
> Only done 30 miles so will start a new thread over the next few days when I've driven it more.
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks for the review, what's the gearbox/software like compared to previous? 

Thanks

C


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

OK, been for a little drive.

If they didn't copy the Litchfield suspension kit it's a flipping close set up in terms of comfort and compliancy.

It's lost the hard crashy ride down B roads of the previous years and even on the run flats just feels right.
I certainly wouldn't put non-runflats on this for normal use and that's the first thing I wanted with the MY11.

A few pics...


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I would be a liar if I said I wasn't jealous... Looks great! Love the lights as well.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Congrats Rich... Looks the nuts. Can we have a pic with just front sidelights as I want to see the 'bolt'... 

H


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

splking said:


> Congrats Rich... Looks the nuts. Can we have a pic with just front sidelights as I want to see the 'bolt'...


Not sure it shows well as it's dark, but here you go.
DRLs are off as the ignition is off.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

I really like the red looks good i also liked the brown interior in the one you test drove aswell enjoy.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Is the interior any different to the 11-13.

Do like the headlights


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Not sure it shows well as it's dark, but here you go.
> DRLs are off as the ignition is off.


Lights look good in pics so I imagine they look a lot better in the flesh... very nice indeed.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Is the interior any different to the 11-13.
> 
> Do like the headlights


My MY10 and MY11 both had the premium interior so I can't do a lengthy comparison as I went Recaro this time to have something different.

Really like it though. Glad I went for the Recaro interior now.
I did sit in Glyn Hopkin's demo MY13 and the Recaro seats seemed firmer so they may have softened them a bit.

There are a few minor things on the central screen and carbon fibre backings on the dash dials too.

But overall not a lot of changes inside.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations Richard, very nice.
Are the new Dunlop run-flats any better in the wet or is it early days?

Protegimus


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

Flynn,
Picked mine up yesterday and the only differences to the inside are:

flappy paddles now a dark colour like the wheels.
new stitching around the gear stick
new panel around the gear stick
new menu buttons on the MFD. Instead of A,B... at the top it has icons
new button next to boot release to switch off adaptive headlights

It now drives like an ordinary car over the bumps which removes a bit of feel. Will need to wait a while to see if the pads at the back still rattle. Usually takes a few weeks to show.

Dougie.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Protegimus said:


> Congratulations Richard, very nice.
> Are the new Dunlop run-flats any better in the wet or is it early days?
> 
> Protegimus


Not had any rain yet!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sweet thanks for the review, what's the gearbox/software like compared to previous models?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks lovely Richard, congrats.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Sweet thanks for the review, what's the gearbox/software like compared to previous models?


My MY11 was running the EcuTek software and it's very similar.
You can catch it out if you put it in gear and immediately press the accelerator, which makes it jump forwards, but other than that it's very smooth IMO.
I've not had a stock MY11, 12 or 13.

At this stage the car feels right, I don't want to change anything.


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

Forgot to say the steering is a lot lighter at slower speeds aswell.

Dougie.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lovely car Rich - I guess the my15 will be the final version but either that or an my14 certainly appeals in the future


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dougie335 said:


> Forgot to say the steering is a lot lighter at slower speeds aswell.
> 
> Dougie.


Yes it's speed sensitive now.

Do you find it needs less correcting where the old model tended to need more work to keep it's heading?

Not sure if it's the revised suspension or steering, or combination, but it's certainly an easier drive now if you are not pressing on.


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

CT17,
Yes think it's a combination. It just feels refined now which takes away some of the track car type feel if you see what I mean.

Dougie.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dougie335 said:


> CT17,
> Yes think it's a combination. It just feels refined now which takes away some of the track car type feel if you see what I mean.
> 
> Dougie.


Agreed, seems to have lost the fact that at lower speeds it's reminding you it's a brute.
But as soon as you press on it feels amazingly capable, just more compliant on the suspension so it's not skipping and jumping over road imperfections any more.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> My MY11 was running the EcuTek software and it's very similar.
> You can catch it out if you put it in gear and immediately press the accelerator, which makes it jump forwards, but other than that it's very smooth IMO.
> I've not had a stock MY11, 12 or 13.
> 
> At this stage the car feels right, I don't want to change anything.


ThAnks bud


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

CT17,
Can't quite work out the head lights.

In auto in the dark you get lightening bolt, dipped and day runners.
In auto during daylight you get just day runners.
In manual side lights on you get lightening bolt and day runners (day or night).

I would have expected the day runners and the lightening bolts to be on all the time. Pain in the ass to always have to switch them on manually during the day then switch to auto for night driving.

Dougie.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, the DRLs are only the lower set like in earlier cars.

You'd think as a styling feature the "bolts" would be on all the time as it's very distinctive.

I do wonder if maybe they could be activated with a coding change?

Just leave mine on auto.
Still confused whey they removed the "off" position.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks fantastic, congrats


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Tempting.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Dougie335 said:


> Forgot to say the steering is a lot lighter at slower speeds aswell.
> 
> Dougie.


Hi Dougie I know CT17 says how much softer the ride is on the 14 Models compared to the MY11 Models but is there much difference compared to the MY13 ?
Cheers
Chris
Btw: CT17 love the new Car great colour choice my last one was Vibrant Red and loved that but think the New Red looks even better.


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Great car. Congrats. I was wondering if it may be possible to see a few day time pics?


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

Chris,
MY11,12 and 13 were all much the same for suspension but the MY14 is very different. Tightens up a bit if put in R mode but still not near the crash bang of the older models.

I'll need to wait till I've run it in to see if it responds like the old ones.

Dougie.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

avster said:


> Great car. Congrats. I was wondering if it may be possible to see a few day time pics?


Will do.
Just need an hour or two to get them up on here.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice one of the paint finish for now...










Will do the others when the kids are going to bed.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Dougie335 said:


> Chris,
> MY11,12 and 13 were all much the same for suspension but the MY14 is very different. Tightens up a bit if put in R mode but still not near the crash bang of the older models.
> 
> I'll need to wait till I've run it in to see if it responds like the old ones.
> ...


Cheers Dougie I'm looking at a couple of 13 demo models but may bite the bullet and order a MY14.
(Sorry for hijacking your thread slightly Richard)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Real Thing said:


> Cheers Dougie I'm looking at a couple of 13 demo models but may bite the bullet and order a MY14.
> (Sorry for hijacking your thread slightly Richard)


I actually looked at doing exactly the same. 
Demo MY13 cars were around £62-£65k.
Litchfield suspension supply and fit was around £4,500 IIRC. Couldn't have had one without that personally after my MY11 which I had it fitted to.

So for a bit more you got the newer model with more refinement, a few updates and no need to change the suspension.
Seemed worth it.


----------



## ross.c (Dec 22, 2009)

Just too good, nice purchase mate.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I actually looked at doing exactly the same.
> Demo MY13 cars were around £62-£65k.
> Litchfield suspension supply and fit was around £4,500 IIRC. Couldn't have had one without that personally after my MY11 which I had it fitted to.
> 
> ...


I'm very impatient TT-RS went at the weekend so looking at something to replace it with now not sure if a can stand the 8-10 week order time and as I only keep Cars for about 6 Months would mean missing some of the best driving months.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Real Thing said:


> I'm very impatient TT-RS went at the weekend so looking at something to replace it with now not sure if a can stand the 8-10 week order time and as I only keep Cars for about 6 Months would mean missing some of the best driving months.


Make me an offer.  :chuckle:


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Make me an offer.  :chuckle:


Reason I can change so often is due to a Disability I buy Cars VAT free so my market place is usually New or Dealer Demo Cars (VAT Qualifying)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was joking.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I was joking.


I was always taught everything is for sale at the right price :chuckle:
Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The pics...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So. Suns out. Kids are out with the wife. Both cars are full of petrol. Which one do you go out for a drive in?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I was joking.


You already said a few pages back that you wouldn't be keeping this for long but that the r32 is your keeper!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> So. Suns out. Kids are out with the wife. Both cars are full of petrol. Which one do you go out for a drive in?


Fun jaunt just for the sake of it = R32.
Longer distance = R35.



goRt said:


> You already said a few pages back that you wouldn't be keeping this for long but that the r32 is your keeper!


Yeah, but give me a few months to play with it!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

New car looks great Richard. Really like the paint and the little engine plaque is a nice touch. 

I would switch out the silver side vents and emblem holders for carbon ones though. The silver stands out a lot against the red to my eye. Didn't they used to be black anyway?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think they were darker, but on the MY14 they have switched to silver ones.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

CT17 said:


> I actually looked at doing exactly the same.
> Demo MY13 cars were around £62-£65k.
> Litchfield suspension supply and fit was around £4,500 IIRC. Couldn't have had one without that personally after my MY11 which I had it fitted to.
> 
> ...


So you still think that the Litchfield set suspension set up is significantly better than the stock MY2013 suspension?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> So you still think that the Litchfield set suspension set up is significantly better than the stock MY2013 suspension?


Considering that there is little difference MY11 to MY13 and I fitted the kit to my MY11... without a doubt.
It's so much more composed and less crashy over manholes, ridges and broken tarmac etc...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

CT17 said:


> ...
> It's so much more composed and less crashy over manholes, ridges and broken tarmac etc...


Lucky we don't get that type of surface too much in this country :chuckle:

Currently have another claim in at the council... 


Did I read you had the Litchfield suspension on a previous model? - comparison?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

OldBob said:


> Did I read you had the Litchfield suspension on a previous model? - comparison?


Seems very similar.
I had the Litchfield kit added to my MY11.

But please remember I had run flat MPSS tyres on the MY11 so it was a little softer.
Obviously the MY14 is on the stock run flats.

I've not been able to do a direct comparison with both cars on the same tyres but my experience suggest they are very similar on the road and far better for daily use over previous model year stock suspension.

Maybe someone could pop round and we could do a comparison?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

So went out in one today...OMG this is the car the GTR should have always been...so much better than the previous years...so many small improvements across so many areas have really moved the level higher...I reckon this car is perfect straight out of the box and I would not modify it at all other than y pipe...want one


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

dont agree with you. it still needs better brakes, front parking senors option, better interior trim option, better sound system, better exhaust sound, weight reduction, give more tyre option(something that has grip in the wet and doesn't need so much warming up and then something for people who track often).


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Impossible said:


> dont agree with you. it still needs better brakes, front parking senors option, better interior trim option, better sound system, better exhaust sound, weight reduction, give more tyre option(something that has grip in the wet and doesn't need so much warming up and then something for people who track often).


Problem you have is that Nissan keep it with simple options to choose to ensure it remains cheap to manufacture, if you start creating a fully modifiable version of a car the costs of the base car will increase and the costs for the options go through the roof. Apart from the better interior trim the rest would be cheaper for you to fit yourself.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Northern Monkey said:


> Problem you have is that Nissan keep it with simple options to choose to ensure it remains cheap to manufacture, if you start creating a fully modifiable version of a car the costs of the base car will increase and the costs for the options go through the roof. Apart from the better interior trim the rest would be cheaper for you to fit yourself.


dont agree with you either. they already have options for a track pack and choice of alloys. they now have nismo version with even more options and soon will be adding even more. They have changed the suspension already, why cant they change the brake pads for instance. In stead of bose use meridian or B&O, prior they had options for bose or standard but because nearly everyone went with bose its now only bose. They are already offering different interior trim options and charging quite a bit for it.


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Impossible said:


> dont agree with you either. they already have options for a track pack and choice of alloys. they now have nismo version with even more options and soon will be adding even more. They have changed the suspension already, why cant they change the brake pads for instance. In stead of bose use meridian or B&O, prior they had options for bose or standard but because nearly everyone went with bose its now only bose. They are already offering different interior trim options and charging quite a bit for it.


I appreciate your opinion but my answer is on the back of facts from a manufacturing sense. If you add multiple options to the base car for a consumer to choose from the overall manufacturing costs rise significantly.

Just for an added answer for you to ponder, how much does the Nismo cost?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> So went out in one today...OMG this is the car the GTR should have always been...so much better than the previous years...so many small improvements across so many areas have really moved the level higher...I reckon this car is perfect straight out of the box and I would not modify it at all other than y pipe...want one


I don't suppose it was Westover's was it Henry.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> I don't suppose it was Westover's was it Henry.


No a friends


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Northern Monkey said:


> I appreciate your opinion but my answer is on the back of facts from a manufacturing sense. If you add multiple options to the base car for a consumer to choose from the overall manufacturing costs rise significantly.
> 
> Just for an added answer for you to ponder, how much does the Nismo cost?


lol the nismo does not cost more because it has more options 

I dont know where your getting this info from but most manufacturers make money on the options/parts they sell. I really cant imagine manufacturers not adding a profit margin into the price cough gtr tax cough uke:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> No a friends


I called into Westover's today and got quoted £88k for the red one in their showroom. Not sure how they got to that price but was also told the Gtr starts at £58k. The guy who I was talking to then said he would get the sales chap to come and speak to me but after waiting for ages I decided to leave. 
I remember you saying how you didn't rate them, I see why. 

A while ago I asked for them to check over my car before the warranty expired, they said they don't do that sort of check. I then after using them for almost 2 yrs received a letter introducing their Gtr technician to me, he was the guy who had serviced my car for the last 2 yrs. A bit strange!

I know go to Lichfield's just like you advised and always will do.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

talk to halifax hpc the red one you could get for 76k ask Flynn to put a word in for you and maybe even less.


----------



## scarf (Nov 17, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> So went out in one today...OMG this is the car the GTR should have always been...so much better than the previous years...so many small improvements across so many areas have really moved the level higher...I reckon this car is perfect straight out of the box and I would not modify it at all other than y pipe...want one


I put a deposit on a 2014 few days ago. The dealers here are anal about letting you test drive. I have never driven a previous model. Besides the 2014 suppose to being more comfortable, would you say it is any faster or better handling? 
(Can't wait for tuesday).

Oz


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> I called into Westover's today and got quoted £88k for the red one in their showroom. Not sure how they got to that price but was also told the Gtr starts at £58k. The guy who I was talking to then said he would get the sales chap to come and speak to me but after waiting for ages I decided to leave.
> I remember you saying how you didn't rate them, I see why.
> 
> A while ago I asked for them to check over my car before the warranty expired, they said they don't do that sort of check. I then after using them for almost 2 yrs received a letter introducing their Gtr technician to me, he was the guy who had serviced my car for the last 2 yrs. A bit strange!
> ...


Lol they were last £58k in 2009!

Apparently each dealer has been allocated 3 cars and deals are there to be done...really is tempting!


----------



## RSTuning (Mar 24, 2013)

Impossible said:


> talk to halifax hpc the red one you could get for 76k ask Flynn to put a word in for you and maybe even less.


That one is sold


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

1,100 miles on the MY14 now and it's been such a good road car I'm still not thinking of tweaking it yet... 
It's certainly a more rounded package as a GT-R you can use every day.

One thing it does suffer with more than my MY10 and MY11 is the ability to annoy other road users with it's headlights.

Hardly used to get this before, but after about 400 miles at night I've had at least twenty people either flash me as I pass or switch thier foglights on as I approach.

I can only assume the LED lights are more eye catching.
They certainly light up cars to the left as you overtake them.

Will be in for it's optimisation at 1,200 miles before the end of the week.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rear brake lights are also seriously bright, they are lighting up roadsigns 100m back down the road.
I've taken to putting it into neutral and using the handbrake if I'm going to be stopped for more than a short while to save people behind getting their retinas burned.

Handy that like all R35's you can go from neutral to drive without having to flash the brake lights.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Impossible said:


> talk to halifax hpc the red one you could get for 76k ask Flynn to put a word in for you and maybe even less.


Price would probably go up 

Seriously though. Ian at Lightcliffe was very helpful. Cant recommend him enough.


----------



## D4V3_GTR (Apr 18, 2012)

*Managed 2800 miles in the last 3 weeks...*

so a bit late for my optimization which was carried out today on my new MY14. It was a road trip to Scotland over Easter Weekend, what a blast. The car is a big improvement over my old MY11 in the comfort stake. I have not had any issues with other drivers flashing me because of the headlights though?

Only bumped into one other GTR (Daytona Blue) in Braemar over the whole trip.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

D4V3_GTR said:


> so a bit late for my optimization which was carried out today on my new MY14. It was a road trip to Scotland over Easter Weekend, what a blast. The car is a big improvement over my old MY11 in the comfort stake. I have not had any issues with other drivers flashing me because of the headlights though?
> 
> Only bumped into one other GTR (Daytona Blue) in Braemar over the whole trip.


Dave,
Was up there myself over Easter, but not in a GT-R. Wasnt the weather fab ?, wall to wall sunshine. Was over in Ballater most of the time, then towards the Lecht, in Strathdon. Is your photo at Glenshee ?. The roads round there were made for a GT-R, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

CT17,
I've noticed the headlights on the MY14 look to have the dipped beam set quite high. When your behind other traffic the top of the beam is just under their back window. Think this is why your getting so many people upset with your headlights.

Dougie.


----------



## D4V3_GTR (Apr 18, 2012)

*Scotland*

Hi Simon, Yes the picture was at Glenshee. We spent a few days in Scotland, from Tarbert, Isle of Skye, Ullapool and across to the Aberdeen area. Covered 2000 miles in the 4 days trip.


----------



## RSTuning (Mar 24, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Price would probably go up
> 
> Seriously though. Ian at Lightcliffe was very helpful. Cant recommend him enough.


Echo that, Ian was absolutely spot on when i went to look at an MY14, very helpful and easy to deal with unlike some typical car sales people!

Even managed to get a bargain on the carbon mats from the parts guy :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Tell me more. Wouldnt mind some of them


----------



## RSTuning (Mar 24, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Tell me more. Wouldnt mind some of them


I think it was more down to the fact they had a set sat in stock that nobody would pay full price for but it might be worth asking them. The parts guy didn't help himself telling me nobody wanted to pay £500 for them


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MY14 in action at Castle Combe.


----------



## GrammarPolice (Dec 25, 2013)

I recall seeing a red 14 plate GTR in West Hampstead about a month ago. Had a child in the passenger seat too. That was the first new shape I had seen on the road and it actually looked amazing. I am referring to CT17 by the way. 

Oh and on a side note, and to DanielM3's surprise, I am back!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GrammarPolice said:


> I recall seeing a red 14 plate GTR in West Hampstead about a month ago. Had a child in the passenger seat too. That was the first new shape I had seen on the road and it actually looked amazing. I am referring to CT17 by the way.


Not sure if that was us, but were in it on the way to Marwell Zoo around that time/location so it's a possible.


----------



## GrammarPolice (Dec 25, 2013)

It sounded stock but looked wider which made it own the road. It is the road just off Swiss Cottage near the Police station. 

May I also point out the letter a before possible and hoping it was a lapse of concentration .


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Right will add my bit here and apologies if saying the same thing! Nissan London West kindly lent me their black MY14 Demo (well it needed running in right?) and so I was able to do around 600 miles in the Recaro edition.

I waned to do as close a 'test' as is possible so jumped straight out of my MY'10 Stage 4 with Downpipes) from London traffic and headed off in the MY14.

First impressions - I love a new car smell. Not relevant but it needed saying.

*Ride Quality* Very, very good. Significantly better than an MY'10 in both damping and handling rutted, resonant surfaces heading out to the M25. It 'smooths' the road like night and day from the '10 and is much less agile in the front end (was running old Bridgestones on 10 so probably not the most fair assessment). I guess the best impression I can give is it now rides like say a Mondeo rather than a GT-R. The first few miles were very pleasant and...

*Interior* is much improved. It feels more like an £80K car. Nope not BMW or Audi good but much better than the 10. Fixtures and fittings, roof lining (spent a bit of time in a traffic jam) and dials etc are higher quality. What is the carpet on the lower door cards though....really? No sunglass holder to rattle and I noticed the Sat Nav appears sharper. The Firmware and Map numbers are identical to the 11/12 update BUT the routing works much better. I have used the GT-R many times in London pre and post update but this gave much quicker traffic updates and found a significantly nicer route to North London.

*Headlights* Look great - drive other people nuts. Lots of flashing and gestures coming the other way....perhaps needs some angle alterations?

*Seats* Recaros appear wider and more comfortable than the older ones I have been in. Haven't done many miles in one but I could life with them day to day easily.

*Engine* Really different in character (obviously) to the 10 with better breathing. The mapping now pulls more smoothly and you appear to gather momentum rather than it being 'fast'. Oddly enough I am not sure I liked this as much though I can see why it appeals. It is akin to the difference between the old Civic Type R V-TEC step and the smoother cam transition - I preferred the old one as it had more of a sense of occasion. It felt much stronger than the 550 PS suggests but not as OMG as the Stage 4. Perhaps the noise added to that as it doesn't sound fast. It doesn't sound much at all and I shall but sending my thoughts to Nissan Japan begging for a warranty friendly Y Pipe/Sports Exhaust option as this would make the car even better.

*Exterior* It's a GT-R - black is too understated for me but the new lights freshen it up a bit but wheels have been on car since MY11 so would have liked to see them as part of a wider facelift (why need Z flash headlights and LEDs for instance?). Perhaps MY15 will finally see that bigger facelift (final?) version.

*Brakes* Progressive but as new didn't hit them hard. Suppose they will crack as they all do but felt more balanced than the MY10 even with the upgraded pads/disks I have. Obviously more rear bias and car 'dived' less under heavy braking.

*Handling* Obviously not able to give it the full beans but the turn in on roundabouts was significantly better than the MY10. It appeared to stick and go rather than wash wide (Bridgestones perhaps again?) but did feel more 'planted', heavier almost, but still fabulously balanced.

*Conclusion* A really 'grown up' GT-R. Could live with it day to day easily and it is most impressive jumping from the MYY0 to MY14 though the evolution over the preceding three years might make it less of a jump if you are already in a 12/13. It is obvious the GT is taking over from the R. Still very, very quick but much more capable all round. Oddly the bell housing rattled worse than my MY10 before it was replaced! The noises we know and love are all still there but more civilised. That is the word I would use to describe it - civilised but still with the thrill capability. I wish it made a better noise. It really does (and has always) let the car down badly. If you buy this yes you might want a good all rounder now but you still don't get the same wow as an M3/4, 911 etc. I will make this minor point to Nissan....again.

Would I buy one? Actually yes BUT I am thinking of waiting until I have driven the Nismo or wait for the MY15...

Many thanks to the team at Nissan London West - great to let me have the car and also for sorting the tyre fitting and alignment at such short notice prior to the tour - at least I will be able to cope with standing water!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Right will add my bit here and apologies if saying the same thing! Nissan London West kindly lent me their black MY14 Demo (well it needed running in right?) and so I was able to do around 600 miles in the Recaro edition.
> 
> I waned to do as close a 'test' as is possible so jumped straight out of my MY'10 Stage 4 with Downpipes) from London traffic and headed off in the MY14.
> 
> ...


Nice write-up, I will wait till the My15 and see what thats like, at the moment my LCI M5 is going great.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not a LOT of difference then for the extra HEAP of dosh !!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Not a LOT of difference then for the extra HEAP of dosh !!!!







Quite a lot of difference in my opinion over the MY09/10 cars and noticable differences over the MY11/12/13 cars.
Not sure about over an import old 08 plate as I've never been in one.

At the Essex meet on Sunday myself and a fellow GTROC member (who has an MY12 with 3,000 miles on it) drove both cars side by side.

The difference in noise insulation, lack of tyre noise, softer seats and more compliant ride was immediately noticable.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Right will add my bit here and apologies if saying the same thing! Nissan London West kindly lent me their black MY14 Demo (well it needed running in right?) and so I was able to do around 600 miles in the Recaro edition.
> 
> I waned to do as close a 'test' as is possible so jumped straight out of my MY'10 Stage 4 with Downpipes) from London traffic and headed off in the MY14.
> 
> ...



A good detailed comparison, thanks for taking the time!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice write up Rog.

The problem with the lights would really annoy me. Had something similar with my lady's mini countryman. Faulty sensor on the xenons so everybody thought we had full beam on all the time so lots of people flashing and gesticulating. That was found to be a fault in the end but I wonder if nissan can do anything about the angle of the beams?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice write up Rog


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> Nice write up Rog.
> 
> The problem with the lights would really annoy me. Had something similar with my lady's mini countryman. Faulty sensor on the xenons so everybody thought we had full beam on all the time so lots of people flashing and gesticulating. That was found to be a fault in the end but I wonder if nissan can do anything about the angle of the beams?


Solved this

Just turn the Adaptive Front Lighting System off.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> Solved this
> 
> Just turn the Adaptive Front Lighting System off.


Or remove the GAYtime running light altogether !!! What is the world coming to when we need to have lights on in the DAYTIME :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Or remove the GAYtime running light altogether !!! What is the world coming to when we need to have lights on in the DAYTIME :runaway:


Still fishing?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh yeah


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Or remove the GAYtime running light altogether !!! What is the world coming to when we need to have lights on in the DAYTIME :runaway:


Thats not what it is Steve. Is the new LED lights they've put on the MY14. When AFL is on, they spread further out at speed so you can see more road, but result in dazzling oncoming cars. 

If you had them on your old import it wouldn't matter though, because you would have slid off the road on the dodgy bridgestones before you got up to speed.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Thats not what it is Steve. Is the new LED lights they've put on the MY14. When AFL is on, they spread further out at speed so you can see more road, but result in dazzling oncoming cars.
> 
> If you had them on your old import it wouldn't matter though, because you would have slid off the road on the dodgy bridgestones before you got up to speed.



opcorn:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> Thats not what it is Steve. Is the new LED lights they've put on the MY14. When AFL is on, they spread further out at speed so you can see more road, but result in dazzling oncoming cars.
> 
> If you had them on your old import it wouldn't matter though, because you would have slid off the road on the dodgy bridgestones before you got up to speed.


Mmmmmm, well going back to my original input = why the hell do we (YOU) need DLR's in the DAYTIME :chuckle::flame::flame::flame::runaway:

Need to go to Spec Savers methinks !!!

Bridges still holding up well and as you know are far superior in this weather !!!


----------

